# Some of my originals.



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2012)

Still got a few boxed up, but here`s some of my collection of original stuff. And a couple of boxes of badly broken stuff.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2012)

Can`t find a Clovis, but I do have a Paleo or two.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

That is a good collection.  I have never found an arrow head, just civil war bullets.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> That is a good collection.  I have never found an arrow head, just civil war bullets.





Those Civil War bullets shown were a gift from Tomi.


----------



## mclellandk (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice collection! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jasper (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow, what a collection!


----------



## XIronheadX (Jun 13, 2012)

Some nice stuff. Maybe one day I'll find my second one.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Those Civil War bullets shown were a gift from Tomi.



That's a nice gift.  

A friend in WV has an old civil war bullet with teeth marks in it.  When I held it, I thought about the feller that bit down on it when the Doctor was cuttin on him.


----------



## dmedd (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice finds Nick. Thanks for showing them.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2012)

wow..........just...............wow............... take me hunting, please!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 14, 2012)

Very nice collection!


----------



## GLS (Jun 14, 2012)

Nic, In the 3rd frame there are two faceted rectangles .  Aren't those from a flintlock?  I have found those at a site in addition to points and  metal artifacts.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2012)

GLS said:


> Nic, In the 3rd frame there are two faceted rectangles .  Aren't those from a flintlock?  I have found those at a site in addition to points and  metal artifacts.




Yes, they are gunflints. The brown one is English and the gray on is French.


----------



## jcinpc (Jun 14, 2012)

very nice Nic, love the boggy and cry for you on the clay. some fine points there. 
I love the adze and thatchocolate swirl of the coastl chert you are holding in your hand.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 14, 2012)

Some nice stuff, Nic! Cool Boggy and Bolens, looks like maybe a killer Suwanee, nice Hernando, used-up Mustache Simpson, a nice Hardaway, Waller knife, and cool prismatic blade in there, too. Whoever made that Flint River swirl preform knew what he was doing with percussion, nice controlled flaking. I wonder what it was destined to be?


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Can`t find a Clovis, but I do have a Paleo or two.



Very nice nic,what about the 1st pic,top row second from left,sure looks Clovis like to me also directly under that one would you call it a Greenbriar or Hardaway Side Notched....I love the old sites!!!You got some nice old ones too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Some nice stuff, Nic! Cool Boggy and Bolens, looks like maybe a killer Suwanee, nice Hernando, used-up Mustache Simpson, a nice Hardaway, Waller knife, and cool prismatic blade in there, too. Whoever made that Flint River swirl preform knew what he was doing with percussion, nice controlled flaking. I wonder what it was destined to be?




Steve, I got to take some better pics. I wish is was a Mustache, but its a fossil shark tooth. that preform was one of 5 in a cache i found when I was a yougun. At that time i thought I had found me 5 tomahawk heads! 




fish hawk said:


> Very nice nic,what about the 1st pic,top row second from left,sure looks Clovis like to me also directly under that one would you call it a Greenbriar or Hardaway Side Notched....I love the old sites!!!You got some nice old ones too.



It`s a Suwannee. I tried my best to make it a Clovis when I was lookin` at it, before I picked it up. As for the other, I really don`t know for sure. You can`t tell from the  pic, but it is very well made, and the base is ground on it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2012)

jcinpc said:


> very nice Nic, love the boggy and cry for you on the clay. some fine points there.
> I love the adze and thatchocolate swirl of the coastl chert you are holding in your hand.





Jeff, that Clay was a fresh break in a just plowed field. I was like an armadiller out there scratchin` around tryin` to find the point to it. Never did.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s a Suwannee. I tried my best to make it a Clovis when I was lookin` at it, before I picked it up.



That works too!!!


----------



## Benjie Boswell (Jun 15, 2012)

Nic, in your 4th pic, what are the round balls on the left side? I found about a dozen the size of the largest one. Mine seem to be some type of baked clay and they were all found within 20 feet of each other.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2012)

Benjie Boswell said:


> Nic, in your 4th pic, what are the round balls on the left side? I found about a dozen the size of the largest one. Mine seem to be some type of baked clay and they were all found within 20 feet of each other.





Benjie, those are Civil War musket balls. They were a Gift from Tenn Girl (Tomi).


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow! I found tons of points when I was a kid but have no idea what happened to them. Wish I still had them.


----------



## Benjie Boswell (Jun 15, 2012)

Any idea what I might have? They are not lead and they are not all exactly the same size. They were found in a place where I have found alot of pottery but very few points.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2012)

Benjie Boswell said:


> Any idea what I might have? They are not lead and they are not all exactly the same size. They were found in a place where I have found alot of pottery but very few points.





I`m not sure what they might be. Post em and I bet some here will know.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 15, 2012)

That's not a tomahawk head your holding in the second picture?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> That's not a tomahawk head your holding in the second picture?





It`s not. It`s a preform.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s not. It`s a preform.



Thanks. Nice collection.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 15, 2012)

Amazing collection Nick!

Appreciate you showing it.




Nicodemus said:


> Jeff, that Clay was a fresh break in a just plowed field. I was like an armadiller out there scratchin` around tryin` to find the point to it. Never did.



I bet you were!


----------



## chehawknapper (Jun 15, 2012)

Nick, what county on that Suwannee?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2012)

chehawknapper said:


> Nick, what county on that Suwannee?





South Dougherty. Almost to the Baker County line.


----------



## Son (Jun 15, 2012)

I saw some good'un in there.


----------



## florida boy (Jun 20, 2012)

Fine collection !


----------



## hikingthehills (Jun 21, 2012)

Those are awesome! I really need to break down and post some pictures of the points and tomahawks  I have. I have maybe around 500-600 perfect points and 1000's of broken points. I have a tomahawk that still has some red paint on the side of it and a bunch of smaller granite ones. And a ton of other artifacts, I need to get off my lazy but and get some pictures up!


----------



## selfbowman (Jun 26, 2012)

Jasper said:


> Wow, what a collection!



Nice elk Jasper


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jun 26, 2012)

Great collection, Nicodemus!! I need to learn how to post mine on here. Not too computer savvy.


----------

